# geographicalcentric?



## EmmaSohan (May 3, 2014)

So, a person can be egocentric, and human beings can be anthrocentric, and there is androcentric and geocentric. What about geographically? It would help if I had a word for the idea that people in New York City think they are center of the universe.


----------



## patskywriter (May 3, 2014)

I've experienced this, LOL. I'd probably call it applecentric.


----------



## qwertyman (May 4, 2014)

More likely appleapplecentric.


See what I did there?


----------



## Bloggsworth (May 4, 2014)

qwertyman said:


> More likely appleapplecentric.
> 
> 
> See what I did there?



Yes - And?

I think normal would apply. Parisiennes think that they constitute the gravitational point of all things, as do Londoners, Glaswegians, Sidneysiders, residents of Cape Town and the man who has never left his village just outside Ballymena in 60 years...


----------



## patskywriter (May 4, 2014)

NYC arrogance is something special, made amusing by their funny little accents. Sure, residents of those other cities have their own ways of speaking that are notable, but still not as funny as New Yorkers', in my humble opinion. I hope we're not really arguing—it's hard to resist poking at New Yorkers when given an opportunity such as this.


----------



## ppsage (May 4, 2014)

_Applets?_


----------



## Plasticweld (May 4, 2014)

New York city dwellers are like brother in-laws, Your never quite good enough, you don't make enough and no matter how hard you try if you were not born there you will always be an outsider.  While you might be tolerated you will never be accepted.


----------

